# Onions on the grill



## Baha Bulldog (Feb 3, 2008)

Here's something I picked up while at a friends house in Ochlocknee Ga. Take a sweet onion slice it into 1/4's place a beef boulion cube in the center of the onion.Wrap the onion in foil cook on the grill or in the oven for 30 min or until soft. I am telling you this is some more kind of good. It was so good I modified the recipe by using a baking bag adding onions,taters, garlick and carrots pouron alittle olive oil andthree table spoonfulls ofbeef boulion sprinkels (you can find them by the boulion cubes).Cook for 30 to 40 min.This stuff is some more kind of good for sure.

Try the onions first then try the works.

:letsdrink


----------



## croakerchoker (Oct 1, 2007)

i do it all the time, its great. i put a few tabs of butter on mine before the boullion.


----------



## Baha Bulldog (Feb 3, 2008)

I had never seen this before, but it is great. I wish I had known about it sooner. It is a perfect side dish for steak or seafood with not much clean up.


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

> *croakerchoker (10/13/2008)*i do it all the time, its great. i put a few tabs of butter on mine before the boullion.


Ditto!:withstupid


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

the boullion sounds good. I usually just use butter, soy sauce, a dash of worchester, and some Tony C's. Good stuff!


----------



## Ithaca37 (Nov 23, 2007)

> *Baha Bulldog (10/13/2008)*Here's something I picked up while at a friends house in Ochlocknee Ga. Take a sweet onion slice it into 1/4's place a beef boulion cube in the center of the onion.Wrap the onion in foil cook on the grill or in the oven for 30 min or until soft. I am telling you this is some more kind of good. It was so good I modified the recipe by using a baking bag adding onions,taters, garlick and carrots pouron alittle olive oil andthree table spoonfulls ofbeef boulion sprinkels (you can find them by the boulion cubes).Cook for 30 to 40 min.This stuff is some more kind of good for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I tried this recipe tonight, and DAMN it was good! I would suggest using one onion per two people.


----------



## xl883lo (Oct 24, 2007)

Peel the onion and then cut a whole in the top with an apple corer or a paring knife(leave the "root" intact) mash in a bullion cube and then fill therest of the holewith butter wrap it in foil and grill. It works best if you use the Knorr bullion cubes because they are soft and will dissolve better......you can also break them up and only use part of one on smaller onions


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

I've had onion on the grill before but never with the beef cubes. Gonna have to try this.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Did you see any recaps on I-10 Bulldog ?



Thanks for the recipe 



Go Gators !


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *xl883lo (10/23/2008)*Peel the onion and then cut a whole in the top with an apple corer or a paring knife(leave the "root" intact) mash in a bullion cube and then fill therest of the holewith butter wrap it in foil and grill. It works best if you use the Knorr bullion cubes because they are soft and will dissolve better......you can also break them up and only use part of one on smaller onions


+

*That sounds good. Next Grilling it's on. *


----------



## Gonnamissher (Oct 1, 2007)

> *xl883lo (10/23/2008)*Peel the onion and then cut a whole in the top with an apple corer or a paring knife(leave the "root" intact) mash in a bullion cube and then fill therest of the holewith butter wrap it in foil and grill. It works best if you use the Knorr bullion cubes because they are soft and will dissolve better......you can also break them up and only use part of one on smaller onions


Tried this last night and it was awesome. Took 2 big sweet onions, pulled a small plug out of the center, put some garlic, boulion cube, butter and olive oil. Wrapped in foil and cooked with the drunken chickens that we did also. What a meal. Thanks for the recipe Guys.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

yep, pour alittle BBq sauce in there too.


----------



## Baha Bulldog (Feb 3, 2008)

I haven't looked at this in a while. I am gladyou guys have enjoyed the onions.

"Patman"I have been sincerly humbled by thewhipping we tookout behind the woodshed in Jacksonville.:reallycrying

Best Wishes to the Gators in theirshot for a National Championship.:clap

I will be patiently waiting for next year hoping to see a bunch of Recaps laying on the side of I-10 :shedevil


----------



## jstbad (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm like xl883lo, I too core it, the onion that is. I then put a pat or so of butter or margarine and the knorr's bouillon cube then wrap it in foil and bake. Delicious.


----------



## boutwell_43 (Oct 11, 2007)

I had a buddy show me this one.1 onion, 1 Lime, Salt.Cut the onion in rings, place it on some foil, squezze the lime juice all over it add salt and wrap it up and on the grill. Cook till it is soft, it is a great sampler while you are cooking. I was supprised on how good it was.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Bullldog, 

I actually picked Georgia to win it all this year, but sometimes things don't fall in place. 

You do have a future NFL QB coming back next season, and that AJ Green is a phenom.

Thanks for the N.C. plug. 

I gotta try one of those onions.


----------

